# Success



## haviris (Jul 24, 2009)

I think! Maybe long, sorry.

So remember my heifer Drama? After selling my cow, Panda's, calf I desided to get her to feed her. I'd hoped to get her to accept her as her own, but it didn't seem to be happening, but she was atleast letting her nurse as long as she was tied. The second I untied her, she'd push her away. Drama quickly learned only to try and nurse when Panda was tied. So for the last month once a day I tie Panda while the baby eats.

I've been keeping them in my goat pen for easy access, but they are running out of grass, so the day before yesterday I turned them out w/ the other cows. Yesterday they were waiting at the gate for me, today they were no where to be found. I tracted them down, w/ a bottle, it was late and I didn't feel like dragging Panda back. Drama ran up, took a sip from the bottle then turned and started nursing Panda, and she let her! I stayed to make sure she didn't stop her. She doesn't really seem to have any maternal feelings for her (even though Drama sticks to her like glue and if you didn't know better you'd assume it was her calf), she gave a half hearted head sling, and kick, but she stayed and let the baby nurse! So I'm hoping this is it! Panda will take over mom duties w/out me making her! 

I will keep an eye on things for awhile and maybe offer her a bottle now and then, just to be sure she's getting plenty to eat, but I've got my fingers crossed! 

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

cool  story thanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

That's great. Some cows just won't take a calf that is their own so, I'm so glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 25, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## haviris (Jul 25, 2009)

I knew there was possibility that it wouldn't work, but Panda's pretty good natured and I'd be able to work w/ her if I needed to. Plus when she was a yearling she let another orphan nurse off her (that was before she started having her own calves though), and I could milk her if I wanted. So I figured if anyone (anyone in our herd anyway) would do it, it would be her! We tied her legs for the first few days, but she figured out the routine pretty quickly and would stand and feed the calf as long as she was tied. I had given up on her actually choosing to feed the baby, so it was a suprise to find her doing it! I figured if it didn't work, no big deal, I'd just still have a bottle baby.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

I have to wonder how long she had been nursing the calf and the other was just a routine. Or was her udder full when you would tie her?


----------



## haviris (Jul 25, 2009)

I've wondered that to, when she was in the goat pen her udder didn't seem that tight, but the calf looked hungry (her sides would be abit sunken) when I came to feed. Yesterday when I got to her the first thing I noticed was that she looked already fed! I did consider that she's eating more grass now and that could account for it, but of course then she showed me why she looked full. So I have no idea how long this has been going on. I saw her trying to nurse later and Panda was kicking her off, but that was just after they came out of the woods (the were getting a drink in the pond) and I know she'd just eaten.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Jul 25, 2009)

Thats great!!  We have a Jersey Cow and have just raised a holstein off of her, but she wouldnt let him nurse unless we made her, however she loves that calf. Hes about ready to be weaned now, so were looking for another calf but we would really like to be able to let the calf nurse, hopefully she will take to the new calf. She is a great cow, doesnt care who milks her or which side you milk on, or if 2 milk at a time. Really great cow. But thats great for you!!!!!!


----------



## haviris (Jul 26, 2009)

I found the cows evening hang out, it'd be nice if they would hang out closer. And I've definately got to remember not to go barefoot again.
I took these pics yesterday,








I guess I can take the halter off!

This calf is so much more attentive then any of Panda's "real" calves. They treat her like a milk bar, they pretty much ignore her any other time. She should be loving this! 

Goatfarmer it's funny that your cow loves the calf, but won't let it nurse, maybe she'll get better with future calves. I can't tell that Panda has any connection to Drama, but she doesn't seem to mind her being there, and she was willing to feed her almost right off (she only needed her feet tied the first day, we did it for a few more just as a precaution, but she was good after that first day). When I came out yesterday Drama called to me and came over, so I guess she still loves me to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 26, 2009)

You have a problem going barefoot in the pasture? Shoes are nasty.


----------



## haviris (Jul 26, 2009)

It's hard to see where we were, it's not really the pasture, it's the huge rocky hill, the woods, and all the ant hills I have to go through to get there. But I made it! And I even made it back. Although if I'd been wearing shoes I may have gone on around instead of back the way I came, going around would have been shorter, but the way I came was smoother. Being able to avoid the mules would have been nice to.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 27, 2009)

so glad she finally decided to take the calf.i can see the calf is growing real good.


----------



## haviris (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, I think she's growing pretty good! I worried about that alot, but I really think she's doing well!

So today Panda was being a butt to her, I hope this isn't a step back, she met me at the gate calling to me. Panda's udder seemed kind of tight and she was being mean to the baby, so I tied her and she let her nurse. I'll just have to keep monitoring things and make sure she feeds her, even if I have to go out and remind her.

Drama definately knows who to go to if she's not getting treated well!


----------

